# Roosting question



## tegaily (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, just would like to know what you think. I have 6 adult hens(ISA Browns) and this summer we got 16 new chicks of various breeds. They are now integrating and all has gone well. Just have one set of chicks that refuse to sleep on the roosts. We got them when they were 2 weeks old and they are now 9 weeks old. All the other chicks have gone to roost. It just strikes me odd that this group would not even when we first got them. We have always provided a roost bar for the babies to get used to and all took to them but this group of 4. They are the only Wyandottes we have so was wondering if this is a trait of their breed? They sleep on the floor of the coops.

We have 2 Blue Australorps 11 weeks old
the 4 Silver Laced Wyandottes at 9 weeks old
6 Barred Rocks at 7-8 weeks old
2 Buff Orpingtons at 8 weeks old
2 Easter Eggers at 8 weeks old


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont see a problem . I don't force my flock to roost and have a few birds that do not. They just nest in the straw.


----------



## tegaily (Oct 15, 2012)

I guess I just worry for the winter months. They would be much warmer if they got up and snuggled with the others.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Provide some deep bedding and they can snuggle with one another on the floor, the same as on a roost.


----------

